# center console.



## yourenginesucks (Jan 26, 2004)

i have a 90 240. my question is what goes next to the cigarette lighter in the center console. and i am not talking about the ash tray

thanks


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i believe that would be ur power mirror switch, use is pretty much common since


----------



## yourenginesucks (Jan 26, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> i believe that would be ur power mirror switch, use is pretty much common since



right i would have figured it out if there was a switch there. since it is missing (that means that it is not there). maybe that is why i asked the question. you are not the brightest bulb in the package


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well unless you have a different way of moving your mirrors around, you might look at that hole on your console and just kinda put 2+2 together...


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright newbie


----------



## yourenginesucks (Jan 26, 2004)

ok kids. thank you i see that we have a child and a capt. obvious.if i had power mirrors and a switch. i would have guessed it was that. or if i had power mirrors and no switch. i would guess a switch went there.but since i dont have power mirrors that the question is not answered. so when you kids grow up and learn something you let me know. i have had more cars than you have years of life. that means when you have a clue let me know.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea what are we supposed to let ya know? we answered the question, only in snobby ways. and your only 25...so your not a whole lot older than a lot of people on this board ...and you are a :newbie: so age doesnt matter, knowledge and senoirity does lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this thread is retarded.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> this thread is retarded.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


welcome to the smart squad? sorry bro, but i've BEEN a member for 4years and running now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> welcome to the smart squad? sorry bro, but i've BEEN a member for 4years and running now.


Could have fooled me 


j/k... fine then maybe this pic will do


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how about a no one cares pic? those are always the best


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


no no no....he said a "no one cares" picture, not a picture of you :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> no no no....he said a "no one cares" picture, not a picture of you :cheers:


Badum ching!* LMAO, your on a roll I swear hahahhaahhaha :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha that was pretty funny


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Rofl!!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'll bet that kid has never had a girlfriend, maybe a boyfriend or two, but never a girl.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think that kid would want girlfriends he looks ghey.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i don't think that kid would want girlfriends he looks ghey.


how bad would you feel if that really was Opium? i'd laugh my ass off for a while, but then i might feel bad. maybe.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> how bad would you feel if that really was Opium?


i wouldn't. haha


----------

